# Starting the espresso journey - grinder advice please



## baristapprentice (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Long-time coffee fan, finally getting into the espresso game properly after always wondering why my homemade americanos tasted so mediocre. Did some Googling, found this forum and then realised the many errors I'd been making.

My current "setup", if you can even call it that: Dualit Espressivo, Krups blade grinder (I know, I know) and a Bialetti stove top. The Bialetti produces marginally better coffee, I assume because it's more tolerant of a poor consistency grind.

I know that properly made espresso doesn't come cheap but, since my budget isn't infinite, I'm going to have to look at making my upgrades one at a time. From the lurking I've done here, it seems like the grinder is the best place to start, especially as I can make things slightly better with my Dualit by buying a non-pressurised basket, even if the water temperature isn't quite high enough.

As I'll be only be making a small quantity of coffee, I was considering a high-quality hand grinder like the Feld47, saving a bit of money by buying a cosmetic 2nd. What do people think? Am I better off spending the same amount of money on a second-hand electric grinder? If so, what would be the best one to go for? I'm a few posts short of being able to view the for sale section on the forum.

Many thanks in advance,

Baristapprentice


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

I faced a similar dilemma, went for a hand grinder and pretty soon got bored of having to hand grind all the best one especially when trying to learn soo much. My advice would be to try and get a good second hand electric grinder.


----------



## baristapprentice (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks Samalang, what grinder did you go for in the end?


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

If you're interested, I currently have a Eureka Mignon grinder for sale just outside London (but within the M25) - link here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?49378-Eureka-Mignon-Black-Extra-burr-set-%A3200

If you're happy to grind by hand, however, you'll definitely get more for your money looking at hand grinders. That said, I was happy with the Mignon to start off with.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You can get a new Pharos 2.0 model for about £350 that'll produce a very good grind for espresso. Grinding is easy so long as you don't go for very light roasts (it's all about just going or it and gaining momentum). I have a Lido E too so can tell you it's a capable espresso grinder compared to both the Pharos and and Ceado E8 (83mm flat burr). If you go the second hand electric route you're looking at a Mazzer Major/Royal for that money. For £500 you can get a Niche which I imagine is similar to the Pharos in grind quality but electric. If your budget is around the £150 mark I'd say get the Lido E or similar, or a second hand Pharos if you can find one.


----------



## baristapprentice (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I've just bitten the bullet and gone for a Feld47: Honed, as the price for a cosmetic 2nd seemed pretty good. Hoping it'll be shipped before too long!

I don't mind hand grinding, at least to start with, especially if I have a grinder with fine adjustment so I can dial things in.

Now I just need to look out for a decent second hand Gaggia Classic...

Looking forward to making my first decent espresso.

Baristapprentice


----------

